

Thanks HN: Readable is doing very very well - tastefulwords

Thanks to being featured on HN, 3 days ago, Readable has been making the rounds.<p>It's still being posted to Twitter and Facebook; and people seem to be very happy with it -- the number of active users has more than doubled, and the number of article conversions per day has almost tripled.
I've also heard lots of great ideas for improvements -- especially on HN, but also privately via email conversations.<p>So stay tuned.
Lots of cool stuff to come.<p>Read on! :)<p>P.S. Would anyone be interested in a post detailing traffic as a result of being written about in LifeHacker VS the HN front-page?<p>P.P.S. I'm honestly not trying to draw even more traffic this way. I really really wanted to thank the community -- a lot.
======
ColinWright
It's no longer possible to indicate assent by upvoting an existing comment -
an undesirable side-effect of hiding karma on comments. As a result, I have to
comment:

    
    
        Would anyone be interested in a post detailing traffic
        as a result of being written about in LifeHacker VS the
        HN front-page
    

Hell Yeah!

~~~
tastefulwords
Actually, it would still be possible to do that, if we instituted some sort of
a HN-wide policy that the person who wants to gauge interest should make that
to-be-upvoted comment -- that's because comment authors do see the pints of
their own comments.

------
tastefulwords
Clickable: <http://readable.tastefulwords.com/>

~~~
tastefulwords
Oh and one more thing: I'm honestly not trying to draw even more traffic this
way. I really really wanted to thank the community -- a lot.

The clickable link is here just because some of you think it's bad form to
post about an app, without a clickable link.

~~~
xnerdr
Hello,

Although many content pieces on the internet are provided completely free,
some of the content producers make a living from the advertising revenue their
work provides. Without that revenue, they would stop producing their
interesting articles.

Your application circumvents this revenue stream.

How do you feel about this?

~~~
tastefulwords
Glad you asked this -- as many people think my opinion on this subject is
something other than what it actually is.

I don't hate advertising. Good advertising I actually love. Unfortunately,
there's lots and lots of the horrible variety and way too little of the good
variety -- but I see signs of this (slowly) reversing.

That's beside the point, though. The point being that Readable doesn't
circumvent advertising -- it only loads on request, in response to a physical
user action (clicking), by definition after the original page has loaded, and
it also makes it very easy to get back to the original page. I honestly don't
see how I could be more accommodating, towards ads :)

P.S. Also, Readable wasn't originally created because I was annoyed by
advertising -- as I have a tendency to read only those sites with good
advertising. It was made for the sole purpose of allowing people with
particular (and maybe even peculiar) tastes about how text should look to read
comfortably.

------
karterk
> P.S. Would anyone be interested in a post detailing traffic as a result of
> being written about in LifeHacker VS the HN front-page?

Do you really think we will say no?

~~~
tastefulwords
Not really. But I want(ed) to see if there is genuine interest in something
like that.

I'd hate to write/post uninteresting stuff.

